# Moving a piano



## fat hamster (Aug 16, 2005)

Does anyone know of someone in Bristol who would collect a piano from Henbury and bring it to the Snail Gallery and not charge the earth?  There's one doorstep involved - no stairs or long distance carrying.


Mickleburghs quoted us £105.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2005)

Don't ask these guys:





Cowboys I tell ya!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 16, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Does anyone know 'of someone in Bristol who would collect a piano from Henbury and bring it to the Snail Gallery and not charge the earth?'



no, but you hum it and i'll play it 






actually, montpelier kosta ('man with a van' ads in venue & old sparks) might be worth a try, he charges something like £25-30/hour.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 16, 2005)

I was waiting for you to post a Mr Shifter thing


----------



## tobyjug (Aug 16, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of someone in Bristol who would collect a piano from Henbury and bring it to the Snail Gallery and not charge the earth?  There's one doorstep involved - no stairs or long distance carrying.
> 
> 
> Mickleburghs quoted us £105.




Having been one of the original white van men back in the early 1970s, no-one wants to move pianos, which is why the high charges. Professional piano movers have specialist equipment and knowledge to move pianos as it is very easy to fuck up a piano just by moving it.


----------



## fat hamster (Aug 16, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Having been one of the original white van men back in the early 1970s, no-one wants to move pianos, which is why the high charges.


Yeah - I worked in furniture removals myself in the early seventies, and we moved quite a few pianos.  We had the wheels and the webbing but I wouldn't have said we were specialists...AFAIK we never fucked one up though.

The ideal would be if anyone knows of someone with one of those tail-lift vans, cos then it would be a doddle.  (Krs - thanks for reminding me about Kosta - I've used him before, but he doesn't have a tail-lift.)


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 16, 2005)

Gets ready to swing it over one shoulder and say " where dya want it ?"


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> I was waiting for you to post a Mr Shifter thing



so was i


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 16, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> so was i




You didnt buy KRS album off him did ya ?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> You didnt buy KRS album off him did ya ?



he made an album?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 16, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> he made an album?



Jack of all trades is our bristles


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Jack of all trades is our bristles



i have this image of him making an album of leo sayer cover versions...am i close?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 16, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i have this image of him making an album of leo sayer cover versions...am i close?



uncanny!


----------

